# 1965 Schwinn Varsity Tourist - Violet



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 16, 2020)

Just picked this gem up... needs a little cleaning, but very original!

View attachment 1157167


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 16, 2020)

Better pics will follow once I've cleaned it up, and I'll use my real camera.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2020)

Sweet one! Looks like a 64? Sure looks minty, more pics. 

Give me the power and I'll move your thread to the Schwinn Lightweight section.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 16, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Sweet one! Looks like a 64? Sure looks minty, more pics.
> 
> Give me the power and I'll move your thread to the Schwinn Lightweight section.



Oops!   Will post serial number soon.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2020)

Violet started in 65 on these but the rear der looks like it has the tag rivets. Early 65 most likely.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 16, 2020)

Serial is GA14792.    Here's a shot of the "der"


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice Dave! Cleanest violet example I’ve laid eyes on.


----------



## Sven (Mar 17, 2020)

WOW...Very nice,. You just can't go wrong with a Tourist


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks guys!  Here's a shot with my "real camera" ... it'll look even better when I clean it up, it has dull paint and hazy chrome... basically garage-fresh!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 17, 2020)

... and is this the factory correct seat?


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 17, 2020)

Same seat I've seen on all the tourists I came across.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 17, 2020)

That sure is a nice example of the Violet version! Seat looks 100% correct, same as what's on my 65. The foam on the underside was shot from this being stored in an attic, in Arizona!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 18, 2020)

I love the fact that these are still being found in almost NOS condition. Much like the 63 Continental Tourist frame stamped 11-22-63 that was an estate find that looked barely used.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 18, 2020)

What are you using for a camera?
I can see from your photos that I need a better one.
Not so good pic of my '65 tourist.
Chain is sagging because I store them in the small/small combination to relax the springs in the r. der.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 18, 2020)

Glad to hear that my seat is correct.

Amazing bike @rollfaster, even the red on the badge isn't faded! 

The whitewalls look really good on yours @Eric Amlie.... as for the camera, it's a Nikon Z7.


----------



## geosbike (Mar 18, 2020)

that is way kool dave, what size is the frame


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 19, 2020)

geosbike said:


> that is way kool dave, what size is the frame



Looks to be a 24" bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> What are you using for a camera?
> I can see from your photos that I need a better one.
> Not so good pic of my '65 tourist.
> Chain is sagging because I store them in the small/small combination to relax the springs in the r. der.
> ...



Nothing like Sky Blue, chrome and whitewalls on a sunny day! Very nice!!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 19, 2020)

geosbike said:


> that is way kool dave, what size is the frame




Thanks George! It's 21". Schwinn offered a shorter and a taller one. I think this size looks best and fits me well too, so I had to have it!


----------



## geosbike (Mar 19, 2020)

yeah, but now I want it


----------



## kostnerave (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi Dave,
 I just saw your post featuring your beautiful Varsity Tourist, in Violet, no less. It's a very cool bike in a pretty rare color. With the Violet grips and small cap bows, it looks like it might be a '65/'66 cross build. Not only are these Varsity's fun to collect, they're a great ride. Enjoy!


----------

